# AlumaCraft MV 1648 NCS 20 mods/ideas?



## IH8ATTN (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey everyone. I just recently upgraded to this jon boat. Planning on putting my 2010 yamaha 25hp 2 stroke tiller until I can find a 35hp or 40hp for this boat. I am hoping to use it mainly for fishing, then bow fishing and waterfowling. I have a new minnkota Power Drive V2 I am putting up front, some seating (pedastal seat on casting deck and driver seat at bare minimal), fishfinder etc. I am hoping to put the fishing poles on some sort of holding setup on either side of the ribs (I think I can get four per side) anyone have any good ideas or good pole holders they could recommend?. Also want to do a LED lightbar or 2 for bowfishing and hunting. I will be putting a beavertail boat blind on it next year for waterfowl season. Just wondering if anyone have any pics of similar setups. The big thing is how I plan to mount the minn kota. I am trying to make as much room as possible on the casting deck so I am hoping to put it on the angle of the mod V. I know it will stick out a bit but I am fine with that as that side will always be out when I tie up. Anyways thanks in advance, hoping to see a couple pics to get the juices flowing.


----------



## tomme boy (Oct 2, 2017)

Alumacraft sells a t-motor mount for that boat. I think I paid $30 for mine. Just put a piece of 3/4" ply under the top flat to help prevent the mount from bending.

Keep an eye on the rivets for the floor. They did a bad job on mine and the floor has a bulge in it and pops up and down when you walk on it. I have replaced just about every single rivet in the floor.


----------



## wmk0002 (Oct 6, 2017)

I have the same boat but in the flatbottom version. I ordered a rear deck hatch from FishOn Fabrications which I love. It was about $150 shipped and that was with locks. It's nice to have a full, solid 4' deck for a second fisherman if they ever want to stand up.

I also bought the Alumacraft TM mount they offer. There ain't much to it but it is holding up fine. Stacking a piece of plywood under the bottom is something I meant to do but never did. I'm sure it would be a big help though.


----------



## -CN- (Oct 6, 2017)

That's the exact boat I was planning on upgrading to soon. But then I saw the G3 1652 and it is better set up. But I like the wide open space and wouldn't do much as far as modifications go. Probably cover the decks and floor with hydroturf, and maybe extend the front deck a small bit. 
It's best to fish out of it a few times first while you have some ideas of what you want to do, and then determine from your experience if you're on the right track or not.


----------



## nccatfisher (Oct 6, 2017)

They make rod holder bases that you can either weld or screw direct to the gunnel. Then use any 1/2" base holder of your choice. I prefer welding but if you use blind nuts and 1/4 SS fasteners they will never go anywhere.


----------



## IH8ATTN (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the repsonses. Starting to get some ideas going. Basically I am trying to do everything at once and try to get it done the first time. Thanks again


----------



## wmk0002 (Oct 17, 2017)

IH8ATTN said:


> Thanks for all the repsonses. Starting to get some ideas going. Basically I am trying to do everything at once and try to get it done the first time. Thanks again



Good luck. Start a thread in the modification sub forum if you haven't already. Post pics of your mods for others and for feedback on yours.


----------

